# Giant Robot



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

How can I give a intro.... This is probabally the only thing I remember related to TV in the 80's ( somewhere between 86-88 ). This was a TV show which used to come in Doordarshan. Now a days I see kids fixed to their TV set watching Power Rangers and other similar shows. In our days it was only "Giant Robot" ( Original title: Johnny Sokko and his Flying Robot ). I found some videos posted in Youtube ( I didnot beleive it  ) and wanted to get some memories back of fellow digitians  

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/1019/giantrobotrv2.jpg*img72.imageshack.us/img72/6152/robot01fw7.jpg

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=daNYQKb3QfQ 

Ok now for the fun stuff.. I was LMAO when I read it. some quote from the website by a indian guy named Vishal Patel .



> It's been ages since anyone's seen an episode of this show... for some reason they never showed it again. So let's do the next best thing: let's reconstruct from memory and create our own Giant Robot episode!
> 
> *img72.imageshack.us/img72/9302/titleopeningbl2.jpg
> (Theme music: too too to too, too too to too, to to too to too too...)
> ...



Anyone recalled this? or is it just me


----------



## punk (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone recalled this? or is it just me [/quote]

Ah..Those were the days, i would wait a whole week just to see this one serial which was the top fav among all childrens. We always used to imitate the robots initial moves (b4 flying) & his commanders wrist watch styled communication whenever we friends fought/played.
Thanks 4 the link, these days cartoons (most of them) does not give the same fun like that of JS & the FR.
I wish doordarshan retelecasts the whole thing again.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah i remember that good old days,not only Giant robot my favorite was Didi's comedy to me he is better comedian  than MrBean 

Good Old Days

here is "Ek Chidiya" 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtam32PMCrw


----------



## chesss (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys are old 

The earliest DD show that i can clearly remember is 'captain vyom'; sunday 9:00am


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 6, 2007)

well wasnt born till then. the earliest thing i can remember is ALICE WONDERLAND and JUNGLE BOOK


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

@Cyberboy Actally Didi's comedy is been telecasted even today. 

@chesss we are grown up and not "OLD"  but heart remains the same 

There was another show called Street Hawk . I had Posted it here . I have all episodes of Street Hawk


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ya didi's comedy is ter in toonz channel frm 6 pm every mon-friday...oops its 6  now...i going to watch it


----------



## dreams (Jul 23, 2008)

Can v open this thread again???

I have the download links for this fantastic series..


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2008)

i've got very hazy memories of Street Hawk 

i remember the start

jesse james..ex-cia undercover agent..now pilot for hire..the man..the machine..the tyre..STREETHAWK


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2008)

The only retro-robot-stuff I can remember is Superhuman Samurai Syber Squad.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 23, 2008)

if it aired in 86 then i was just born... obviously my mommy wudnt have let me see TV for the next 3 years... so i dont know about it... 

but i have a faint idea about one such robot serial in which the Robot wud say every now and then *"CHETAVANI... CHETAVANI..."* with blinking red eyes  ... cool man


----------



## confused!! (Jul 23, 2008)

Street hawk and after that Night rider


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah! The 80's shows & movies were always true classics.I used to watch this show on Doordarshan.I guess it was something called Prime Time or something like that.Used to have He-Man as well.The good ol' days.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

nice website vishal patel 

I remember only this series  and Ke anek wali too
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/cf/Goservo.jpg


----------



## slugger (Jul 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> nice website vishal patel [/IMG]



+1

the vishal patel site is awesome..filled with stuff from the 80s-90s....trip down memory lane when things were so mcuh simpler and fun [on hidsight ]


----------



## fallin_a (Jul 24, 2008)

hey nostalgia


----------



## dreams (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are the download links for Giant robot..each files are 99MB

This is the first one...for first part of the series....
*www.masalatalk.com/masalaboard/showthread.php?p=7272974#post7272974 

This is the second one for second part of the series.....
*www.masalatalk.com/masalaboard/showthread.php?t=251141

Hope ya like it..

Thanks to the following website from where I got the above links..

*kalyan.livejournal.com/81504.html

Any body has download links for Superhuman syber squad..thinking of the old memories..is gud.


----------

